
Show HN: First free open-source Telegram freelance market - nof1000
https://github.com/ArbeitBot/ArbeitBot
======
alerdenisov
Thanks for sharing! Any plans on different platforms such as Facebook
Messenger?

~~~
borodutch
Thank you for your interest! We do plan to expand to Slack and Facebook
Messenger indeed. You can follow our development roadmap on the official page:
github.com/arbeitbot

